# Cutting board



## chippin-in (Jan 1, 2021)

Got this board done. Learned a few things about gluing up angled pieces... like don't make that center piece come to a point! But it worked out.

Thanks for lookin
Robert

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 7


----------



## DKMD (Jan 1, 2021)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 1, 2021)

Nice job. I like the way it appears to have a staircase design w/ shadows.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2021)

Congrats! Superb! Sure looks complex! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 1, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats! Superb! Sure looks complex! Chuck


It's not as complex as you would think. The initial glue-up is the most critical. Because the pieces are at such varying thicknesses, gluing it up poses time issues for glue open time if you are doing by yourself. So an extra set of hands is a big help.

Robert

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2021)

Well done Robert, it looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 1, 2021)

That's a great cutting board. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jan 1, 2021)

Nice job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 1, 2021)

Very nice! Looks like cherry, maple, and what is the third wood? The obvious guess is walnut, but sometime tells me it is something else.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 1, 2021)

El Guapo said:


> Very nice! Looks like cherry, maple, and what is the third wood? The obvious guess is walnut, but sometime tells me it is something else.


There is 4, cherry, maple, mahogany and padauk (the skinny stuff in the middle). Once you oil it, the end grain gets pretty dark so here is a pic of the side.

Robert

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WoodDoctor (Jan 2, 2021)

DKMD said:


> Very nice!


Nice tight glue joints!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 2, 2021)

WoodDoctor said:


> Nice tight glue joints!


Hm ... they looked perfectly sober to me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 6, 2021)

Very nice!!!! Now I've got to use some eye drops - my eyes are all wobbly!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

